# Opinion on Pink crossbow



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

*kool*

I dont shoot a crossbow but that does look good:cocktail:


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

I understand that most of you probably dont/wont shoot a crossbow, but I am looking for opinions on the color as from a marketing standpoint. I dont particularly trust men saying "yep, Women will buy that" we generaly have no real clue what women want 
Wyvern


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

In reality personally I don't know any women who shoot with one. Now that doesn't mean that they won't be bought. I take it from what you are writing that you know someone who will dip some for you. I suggest getting a few done 3 or 4, see how they sell. I do like the pink camo color. In a camo world pink just makes you stand out a bit.

Good luck Wyvern.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"I suggest getting a few done 3 or 4, see how they sell"

That is the issue...I have to commit to quite a bit more than that...hence the "market research" 
Wyvern


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

I think you might actually want to find out what percentage of crossbow purchases are for women. Crossbow purchases are already significantly less than compound bows. Woman are a very small minority of bowhunters, hence the fact that most of our bows are really geared towards "youth" and not us. Then you also have to consider that not every woman is a huge "pink" fan. 

Parker has done a nice job creating a "pink" camo. It would never be my choice of color, but they did a tasteful job for those who are interested in the option. I think it would look just as nice on a crossbow, but I question if there would be much of a market for it. 

I personally think that bow manufacturers would profit more by making bows in a greater variety of colors than just assuming that woman=pink.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

While I am thriilled to see a more products for women in archery, I can't stand pink. But something in purple would be very cool.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

blue camo i like lol not the solid colors but mix it with camo yeah,


----------



## Princess TT (May 14, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> While I am thriilled to see a more products for women in archery, I can't stand pink. But something in purple would be very cool.



I second that


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

I have already mentioned purple to them...
Wyvern


----------



## WomenGoneHuntin (Jul 23, 2008)

I thknk that for any women who shoots a crossbow they may like one similar to that compund bow...I have seent hat compound bow at a local shop and it is very nice - and my staff ladies DO use crossbows (although the crossbow comoanies seem to not want to sponsor women!)

However - on thing that many companies do is just ASSUME that all women like pink - which is not always the case.....I know many women who don't want to have everythign she hunts with be pink just cause she is a girl!


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

The only "pink" camo I may use is on clothing to go to the store, but not for hunting. It is a cool pattern though.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

What really prompted this was that the majority of the pink camo bows I am selling are to women for hunting (40-50lb range) That kinda suprized me (very pleasantly mind you  ) We are also selling alot of the pink American Broadheads and black shafts with pink and white fletch as packages. It kinda got me thinking that expanding this to other aspects of the sport may be a good idea. thanks for the imput

Wyvern


----------



## Penny (Jun 20, 2008)

I personally HATE pink! Love the camo colors but blue or purple would be allot more pleasing for me as well plus the colors work for boy/girl/man or women.


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

It looks cool, but I personally not get a pink bow. I agree with other posters about purple. Not a fan of pink for myself.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Penny said:


> I personally HATE pink! Love the camo colors but blue or purple would be allot more pleasing for me as well plus the colors work for boy/girl/man or women.


I second that. Of course being able to color coordinate accessories with my bow is much more important to me than the bow color.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

squirky said:


> I second that. Of course being able to color coordinate accessories with my bow is much more important to me than the bow color.


FINALLY!! Someone understands! :grouphug:
That has always baffled the guys i shoot with. Hehehe


----------

